# making bubble hash with rotten buds



## john doe (Aug 6, 2006)

So its obviously not a good idea to smoke rotten bud, but could the buds affected by the fungus be used with the bubble-bag system?  It seems like the spores would be larger than the trichromes, and would float anyways.  Anybody have suggestions/precautions?  Thanks, jd


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 6, 2006)

Most folks don't even recomend solvent extraction of molded weed, seems like since the mold is a veg kingdom member it would just stay where ever the the rest is. as to spores being larger? NOT! spores float in air that's how they reproduce, trics don't (big n heavy).

Rule of thumb, toss it, unless you got a chem lab.


----------



## john doe (Aug 6, 2006)

good call, thanks


----------



## john doe (Aug 6, 2006)

I was thinking, if one is using bubble bags in which the resin sinks and the plant matter floats, shouldn't the light spores float as well?  And wouldn't the water have some kind of affect on the fungus?


----------

